# Top 10 Foods For Muscle Building



## jordanmathew (Apr 11, 2014)

*10. Tofu*
*9. Milk*
*8. Almonds*
*7. Whey Protein*
*6. Cottage Cheese*
*5. Eggs*
*4. Lean Ground Beef*
*3. Chicken*
*2. Lean Meats*
*1. Fish
*


----------



## Mincow (Apr 14, 2014)

Good post.  surprised to see cottage cheese and tofu on there.


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 14, 2014)

Says who?


----------



## sneedham (Apr 14, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Says who?



jordanmathew^^lol


----------



## MDR (Apr 14, 2014)

Tofu builds muscle?  #3&4-see #2


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 14, 2014)

sneedham said:


> jordanmathew^^lol



lol, good one bro!


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah surprised to see cottage cheese and fish being number one


----------



## cluv909 (May 18, 2014)

Yes, fish eg. tuna salmon talapia, these are gooood.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 24, 2014)

jordanmathew said:


> *10. Tofu*
> *9. Milk*
> *8. Almonds*
> *7. Whey Protein*
> ...



Worth a bump and a shout. 

Lot of good stuff on this list and things I eat daily.


----------



## raysd21 (May 24, 2014)

Last articles I read said tofu decreases testosterone and increases estrogen.  I stay the fuck away from tofu especially if I'm off cycle.  Anyone trying to elevate testosterone levels naturally with supplements like DAA, Trib, Fenugreek,..... do not eat tofu or soy products in general.  Unless you are a female member.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2014)

^^ this. To hell with tofu or any other soy based product


----------



## PurePersian (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck Tofu taste like shit. Plain and Simple.

I say we cut tofu. No one ever remembers who placed 10th


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry, but this list is not only bad (Tofu? Really?) but it's also inconsistent, how are fish and chicken different from lean meats?  Why is there no introduction to the list?  Where did it come from?

I don't like it.


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 17, 2014)

I dont think you can put all fish in a bucket and say its the best....  some are better than others.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 17, 2014)

One "Bucket O' Fish" coming up!


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 17, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> One "Bucket O' Fish" coming up!



Pure Protein....   Im in!


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 24, 2015)

I also can believe tufu can be helpful to muscle building!


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 24, 2015)

cottage cheese and tofu? surprise me..


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tofu? lol I'll stick to meats for my protein.


----------

